# Aldi-GPS-Logger und gpsbabel

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Nachdem der Preis von 70 € auf 30 € gefallen ist, habe ich mir den kürzlich angebotenen „GPS-Sportcomputer“ von Aldi (süd) zugelegt. Ist ein erstaunlich gut funktionierender GPS-Logger mit Display.

Dem Gerät liegt eine Windows-Software namens „Geosync GPX Converter“ bei, mit dem man gespeicherte Tracks auslesen, als GPX speichern und löschen kann. Jetzt wäre es ja ganz nett, wenn man das auch unter Linux könnte.

Das Ding hat die USB-ID 10c4:ea61, es gibt auch einen Treiber, mit dem man es ansprechen können sollte:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   [*] USB support  --->

      <M>   USB Serial Converter support  --->

         <M>   USB CP210x family of UART Bridge Controllers
```

Das Modul heißt dann „cp210x“. Lädt man es, sagt dmesg:

```
usb 2-4.4: cp210x converter now attached to ttyUSB0
```

So weit so gut – aber was mache ich jetzt?! Potentiell könnte es ja sein, daß gpsbabel das Format des Gerätes lesen kann, aber wie finde ich raus, welches es ist? Weil „Crane Sports“ ist ja sicher nicht der eigentliche Hersteller des Loggers.

Der Hersteller der Software scheint eine Firma namens Oriem zu sein, die bieten auch einen GPS-Logger an. Aber so richtig schlau geworden bin ich noch nicht …

----------

## Marlo

Hi 

der erste Anlaufpunkt dürfte  Openstreetmap mit seinem  Forum sein.

Mir hat das mit meiner GPS Sport von Tchibo im letzten Jahr sehr geholfen.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## l3u

Danke für den Tip, ich hab den Beitrag einfach mal dort gepostet! Aber vielleicht hat ja auch hier einer eine Idee ...

----------

## derFrank

Ich hab hier nen iBlue 747 GPS-Logger, bei dem sagt lsusb

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 10c4:ea60 Cygnal Integrated Products, Inc. CP210x Composite Device

 

Also (vermutlich) recht ähnlich zu deinem Gerät.

Für gpsbabel nehm ich dann immer das mtk input format, also z.B so auslesen:

```
gpsbabel -D 2 -t -x height,wgs84tomsl -i mtk -f /dev/ttyUSB0 -o gpx,gpxver=1.1 -F /home/frank/tracks/`date +'%F-%H-%M'`.gpx -o kml -F /home/frank/tracks/`date +'%F-%H-%M'`.kml
```

und folgendermassen den Speicher löschen:

```
gpsbabel -D 2 -t -w -i mtk,erase -f /dev/ttyUSB0

```

Die Kombination  "mtk,erase" funktioniert auch bei dem ersten Befehl, also auslesen und löschen in einem.

----------

## l3u

Funktioniert leider nicht …

```
GPSBabel Version: 1.3.6

options: module/option=value: mtk/erase="0" (=default)

Opening port /dev/ttyUSB0...

Verifying MTK based device...

NMEA command '$PMTK605*31

' timeout !

mtk_logger: This is not a MTK based GPS ! (or is it turned off ?)
```

----------

